# Are there any fire rated CSST?



## EBradley (Apr 9, 2018)

I haven't currently found any specs stating there are. I have a duplex in which both lines start in the same unit. One CSST line runs into the other unit. (404.3) in the 2015 IFC says that a line must stay in the unit it's in. I was curious if there were any ways to navigate around that?


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

Not sure if IFC applies in many ways.

Will you give the section you are looking at.


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

No fire rated csst


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

Existing or new build???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2018)

I think he meant IFGC
404.3 Prohibited locations.
Piping shall not be installed in or through a ducted supply, return or exhaust, or a clothes chute, chimney or gas vent, dumbwaiter or elevator shaft. Piping installed downstream of the point of delivery shall not extend through any townhouse unit other than the unit served by such piping.

A duplex is not defined in the code. 
You have a building that has one or two dwelling units in it.
BUILDING. Building shall mean any one- and two-family dwelling or portion thereof, including townhouses, that is used, or designed or intended to be used for human habitation, for living, sleeping, cooking or eating purposes, or any combination thereof, and shall include accessory structures thereto

A townhouse is
TOWNHOUSE. A single-family dwelling unit constructed in a group of three or more attached units in which each unit extends from foundation to roof and with a yard or public way on at least two sides.

Unless there is 3 or more units then 404.3 does not apply.


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

Kind of thought that


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 10, 2018)

EBradley said:


> I haven't currently found any specs stating there are. I have a duplex in which both lines start in the same unit. One CSST line runs into the other unit. (404.3) in the 2015 IFC says that a line must stay in the unit it's in. I was curious if there were any ways to navigate around that?



Presumably this "duplex" is on a single parcel; in other words there are no property line dividing the units?

Even if both units are under same ownership on one parcel; when you say both lines start in the same unit does this mean there's one meter feeding each unit with CSST?

Should there be separate gas meters that serve each unit then there would be a concern during servicing or repairs an assumption would be made that the gas is turn off to the line in question when if fact it would not.


----------



## EBradley (May 2, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Presumably this "duplex" is on a single parcel; in other words there are no property line dividing the units?
> 
> Even if both units are under same ownership on one parcel; when you say both lines start in the same unit does this mean there's one meter feeding each unit with CSST?
> 
> Should there be separate gas meters that serve each unit then there would be a concern during servicing or repairs an assumption would be made that the gas is turn off to the line in question when if fact it would not.




I completely apologize, I just realized someone responded to this.  I never glut a notification. 

There are two separate meters,  both in the outside of the house.  What I ended up having them do was where the csst line met the wall to enter the other duplex I had them wrap the csst line with fire
proofing material until it made it to the opposite duplex. Had I done all of the inspections from the beginning it wouldn't have happened as I would've caught it.

Thank you for the reply and info.


----------



## mark handler (May 2, 2018)

Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing
INSTALLATION PRACTICES
https://www.gastite.com/downloads/pdfs/gastite_di_guide.pdf
4.3.7  FIRE RATED CONSTRUCTION The Gastite®/FlashShield™ jacket is ASTM E84 and CAN/ULC-S102.2 25/50 compliant for the flame smoke spread and density index. These values meet most typical requirements for building construction. Therefore, the jacket should remain intact when passing through typical building constructions such as plenums, floor and ceiling joists, rim joists, walls or other fire rated resistance construction limited to materials of ASTM E84 or CAN/ULC-S102.2 ratings of 25 flame and 50 smoke, or lower.
A plenum is defined as an enclosed portion of the building structure that is designed to allow air movement, and thereby serve as part of an air distribution system. (See definition of Plenum, Section 8.0.) No gas tubing may be run within ductwork.
For tubing passing through a UL classified fire rated construction, UL Classified Systems for “Through-Penetration Firestop Systems (XHEZ)” may be found in UL Fire Resistance Volume 2. In instances that UL specifications for fire rated construction conflict with the current Gastite Design and Installation Guide, UL takes precedence.


----------

